# How to travel with fish?



## WDW Donna (Jun 28, 2009)

My daughter bought her boyfriend a 5gal and he has it set up cycling in his dorm. They are going to go fish shopping this weekend. Not sure what kind of fish yet- but they are wondering how he is going to make the 2 hour drive back to college. I think they will just go to the pet store buy the fish then he will leave and go right back. Will they be okay in their little baggies? Should he crank up the heat in the car to keep them warm? 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

My fish have had to travel 2.5 hours between home and my campus lots of times with no major problems. I put them in small zip-lock bags and then put the bags in a box packed with towels so that they don't splash. I think the towels would also probably keep in the heat, but turning up the heat in the car couldn't hurt.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I use gladware (sturdier then bags in a styrofoam cooler for in car travel keeps the temp from having drastic heat fluctuations. Be sure not to fill up the bag or container more then half way about 1/3 with water is better


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

you could spend two or three bucks on a half-gallon kritter keeper, especially once they start getting addicted to bettas and making more and more two hour trips to buy new ones, it'll come in handy!


----------



## WDW Donna (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas. I was worried the car trip would shock the fish. This is the boyfriends first fish tank and my daughter is trying to give him advice over the phone and text
ing. It's too cute.


----------

